# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Adobe Flash Player

## ALEX(XX)

*19 декабря, 2007*

*Программа:* 
Adobe Flash CS3
Adobe Flash Player 9.x
Adobe Flex 2.x
Macromedia Flash 8.x
Macromedia Flash Player 7.x
Macromedia Flash Player 8.x 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, произвести XSS нападение, получить доступ к важным данным, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке регулярных выражений. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/307022.php #7 

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке SWF файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SWF файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в процессе преобразования имени хоста в IP адрес. Удаленный пользователь может произвести DNS Rebinding атаку с помощью элементов allow-access-from в cross-domain-policy XML документах. 

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при применении файлов междоменной политики. Удаленный пользователь может обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности на сервера, размещающих файлы междоменной политики. 

5. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки некоторых параметров в протоколе "asfunction:". Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. Уязвимости не распространяется на Flash Player 7. 

6. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных при вызове функции "navigateToURL". Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузер жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. Уязвимость обнаружена в Flash Player ActiveX компоненте для Internet Explorer. 

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет изменить HTTP заголовки и произвести HTTP Request Splitting атаку. 

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибок в реализации Socket и XMLSocket ActionScript классов. Злоумышленник может определить состояние порта на удаленной системе. 

9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при установке привилегий на доступ к памяти в Adobe Flash Player for Linux. Локальный пользователь 
может повысить свои привилегии на системе. 

10. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Adobe Flash Player и Opera для Mac OS X. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/305716.php #3 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 9.0.115.0 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> *Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 9.0.115.0 с сайта производителя.


Каждый раз одно и то же говорят в Adobe и так уже годами. Кто хочет окончательно избавиться от этого опасного плеера, тот применяет более правильное решение на мой взгляд: удалить его (к счастью у них там предлагается тул для этого: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowled...fm?id=tn_14157) и задать kill bit для него в реестре:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
 Таким образом IE больше не будет требовать его. И порядок... )))

Paul

----------

